# Cabela's May Move Into Walker ??



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

"Cabela's May Move Into Walker"
Probably old hat to some , but...... there may be others like me that AVOID the TV & the depression the newcasts bring....
I don't work too far from there - and it's surely a shade closer than Dundee!!

Please 0' please.........

:evilsmile

:woohoo1: :woohoo1:


----------



## DTSTrout (Jan 5, 2002)

I live close by also. Suddenly, much of the property in that area is marked "sold". Nothing on their website, but I'm crossing my fingers and starting a fund!


----------



## Fishbomb (Nov 21, 2000)

I'm still pulling for Birch Run.


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

Seems to me the only logical place to have another store in michigan would be traverseshity


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

DTS:
A guy that works third @ th' shop said there's 220 Acres (Farmland) that was bought right near his house... You know I'm just WAITING to bring the Wife there!!
She's never been to Dundee & I've been once.
Keep the fingers CROSSED
G.R. is the prolly most populated part of the west side (tommyboy).

Robert


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

tommy-n said:


> Seems to me the only logical place to have another store in michigan would be traverseshity


The problem with TC is that bordering states are considerably far away (as opposed to Dundee & Walker), and although you have a couple of big highways (31 & 131) there are no major expressways. If they did however decide eschew out of state business and go that far up north I would think Gaylord would be more of a logical choice. You'd get all the trolls heading north in both the winter and summer (coming from 127 & 75). Of course I'm sure Jays wouldn't be thrilled if that happened...

But Walker seems to make sense to me if they're intent on another Michigan outpost.


----------



## slayer (Jun 1, 2002)

Fishbomb said:


> I'm still pulling for Birch Run.


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Fishbomb said:


> I'm still pulling for Birch Run.


And just how far is Birch Run from Dundee..... not far enough I'm sure. 

I'm all for Walker. Or the other sites I've heard are being considered: Hamilton (on M-40 just off I-196) and Muskegon. Any of these places would work for me.


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

I'll beleive it when I see it


----------



## slayer (Jun 1, 2002)

Why in the world would they put one in Grand Rapids ??? Wouldnt you think a major hub along i-75 would be a smarter place to put one ? Think about it !! In G.R. you have nothing at all to the west but water.. But Birch Run on the other hand would be a perfect location if you have never been to Birch run on your way north just Exit there once and just look at the frickin traffic that is ALWAYS there.Of course i guess boat traffic could come in from the west in G.R. :lol: :lol: FORGET IT !!!!!!


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

Yeah, I guess we all including myself have nice little theories as to where they should go.

But I suppose at the end of the day we should give them a little credit. They're not going to spend millions of dollars without doing the proper research. I'm sure they have PHD bean counters and market analysts researching the areas and telling them which location would offer the greatest return on their investment. And I'm sure one of them pointed out that Lake Michigan is west of Grand Rapids. :lol:


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

slayer said:


> Why in the world would they put one in Grand Rapids ??? Wouldnt you think a major hub along i-75 would be a smarter place to put one ? Think about it !! In G.R. you have nothing at all to the west but water.. But Birch Run on the other hand would be a perfect location if you have never been to Birch run on your way north just Exit there once and just look at the frickin traffic that is ALWAYS there.Of course i guess boat traffic could come in from the west in G.R. :lol: :lol: FORGET IT !!!!!!


:help: :help: :help: :help: 

A store in Birch Run would compete directly with the store in Dundee. Not gonna happen, count on it. Two Cabella's on the eastern side of the state? 

Have you ever been west of Grand Rapids? Ah.... two words: LAKE MICHIGAN!!! There are more charter boats, recreational fishermen, and recreational boaters over here than you could ever count (well, you could... but would you?). Plus, there are litterally THOUSANDS of inland lakes and rivers for us bass/walleye/pike/perch/gill/trout fishermen. Then theres the duck hunters, deer hunters, small game hunters, etc... You also have the draw from South Haven (50 miles), Holland (30 miles), Grand Haven (35 miles), Cadillac (90 miles), Ludington (70 miles), even Traverse City (140 miles) to bring in customers who would rather not make the several hour drive to Dundee.... like me and SFW1960 to name two!! I think (again, opinions.... everyone has one) Grand Rapids or the immediate area makes a LOT of sense. 3 Major highways run thru here... US131, I-96, I-196, and I guess you could count US 31 too... making it 4 highways. Easy in, easy out, easy shopping!!!:chillin: 


Ask the guys at Gander Mountain in Grandville who their #1 fishing customers are: Lake Michigan salmon/steelhead/trout fishermen. This is straight from the fishing dept. manager's mouth, who happens to be a friend of mine.

There, that is my sales pitch for a Cabellas in West Michigan!!!


----------



## slayer (Jun 1, 2002)

TWO WORDS FORGET IT!!!! Besides I could give less than a rat's a$$ if they ever build another one anywhere in the state . I spend enough $$ at Bass Pro...


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Yeah, I like Bass Pro too... but I'm a cheap bastard who hates paying for shipping!! I like also like to put my hands on what I'm buying before I plunk down hard earned $$. That and the boy and I like to simply walk around looking at everything... can't do that on the internet. I like big stores with lots of "stuff."


----------



## slayer (Jun 1, 2002)

Ya your right there shipping is a bummer. Than again the way gas prices are i think i save money in the long run. Bass Pro is about 75 miles from me  Oh well guess thats the price we pay for being Sportsmen & women but i LOVE IT !!!!


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

RichP said:


> ....Of course I'm sure Jays wouldn't be thrilled if that happened...
> 
> But Walker seems to make sense to me if they're intent on another Michigan outpost.


ANY tackle/sports shop _including Jay's _ would be waay LESS than thrilled... It's like Godzilla barkin' fire down your profit margin!
OUCH....


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

First off it won't happen in Birch Run. The Birch Run/Frankenmuth exit is the second businest exit on the I-75 interchange though. Only second to Orlando exit.

The Dundee store draws from a three state area in the South. A store in Birch Run would do well without taking as much business from Dundee as you think. You would have all of the northern MI guys come here. Easy to get to and the wifes like our mall. Once you get above US-10 it would be quite easy to get to Birch Run because of the freeway system in place. I know, I lived in Charlevoix and TC area and it took longer to get around then, than what it does from here.

If its not Birch Run then somewhere along US-131 in mid Michigan would be a reasonable location. I don't think Traverse city would be the best area. Nor do I think Gaylord with the Jay's store there.

Does not matter what we want. I am sue if there was plans in the works. The site was purchased a long time ago.

I could care less if we got one here. Only reason why I would want was....so I could work a second job there just to buy more supplies. Looks like a great place to work. Lot better hanging around all those toys then what I do now.


----------



## Southend517 (Feb 18, 2004)

I think Birch Run might be to close to Bass Pro Shops, Plus a lot of local stores not that far away. Franks - Jays - Gander Moutian - That place in Pinnconing.


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

Another reason GR makes sense is that most of the business comes locally, and GR is the second largest city in the state. . .add Holland, Muskegon. Then you also have the people from Chicago that travel to Michigan. . . on a world geographic scale, Grand Rapids is considered a sub-area of Chicago instead of Detroit.

Whether one comes to GR, I'll believe it when I see it on the website or a sign that says, CABELA'S COMING SOON.


----------



## DTSTrout (Jan 5, 2002)

sfw

What it would cost us to drive to dundee or birch run, we can buy more toys at the GR one!


----------



## slayer (Jun 1, 2002)

DTSTrout said:


> sfw
> 
> What it would cost us to drive to dundee or birch run, we can buy more toys at the GR one!


About as much as it would cost us mid michigan guys to drive to Grand Rapids we could buy more at the Birch Run store DUH !!!!!


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

You might as well resign to the fact that Birch Run is NOT going to get a Cabelas in our lifetime. WHEN they build one in West Michigan, come on over, I'll buy you a Coke.


----------



## glugger (Feb 2, 2005)

slayer said:


> Why in the world would they put one in Grand Rapids ??? Wouldnt you think a major hub along i-75 would be a smarter place to put one ? Think about it !! In G.R. you have nothing at all to the west but water.. But Birch Run on the other hand would be a perfect location if you have never been to Birch run on your way north just Exit there once and just look at the frickin traffic that is ALWAYS there.Of course i guess boat traffic could come in from the west in G.R. :lol: :lol: FORGET IT !!!!!!


Because Birsh Run is 2 hours and Walker is 20 minutes.

WALKER WALKER WALKER WALKER :cheeky-sm


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

glugger said:


> Because Birsh Run is 2 hours and Walker is 20 minutes.
> 
> WALKER WALKER WALKER WALKER :cheeky-sm


Not to mention that the Birch Run exit is always busy with traffic that is always there... to quote a fellow member here....

Yeah, sounds like fun to me... fighting traffic to get to a sporting good store. Traffic is the main reason I didn't go to Gander Mountain in Kentwood when they built it... 28th street sucks! 44th street sucks!! The Gander in Grandville is an easy 8 minutes from my house... E A S Y!!! I was extatic when they built it!!! A Cabelas in Walker would be an E A S Y 15 minutes for me.

I guess I could see the draw over there though... drop the wife off at the outlet mall and hit the Cabelas/Bass Pro/whatever they might build there while she shops!!! But the traffic..... no thanks!!


----------



## slayer (Jun 1, 2002)

Waterfoul said:


> You might as well resign to the fact that Birch Run is NOT going to get a Cabelas in our lifetime. WHEN they build one in West Michigan, come on over, I'll buy you a Coke.


OK cool and if they do build one over this way what would you like as a side dish with that CROW !!!!! LMAO Like i said walker forget it !!!


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

If prepaired correctly, crow isn't that bad!! LOL!!!! 

I love this.... "my neighborhood is better than yours" kind of banter! LOL!!

Next thing you know your dad will be beating up my dad. 

Go Walker!! Or Muskegon.... whichever.


----------



## slayer (Jun 1, 2002)

Ok time will tell i guess  Good luck west side


----------



## shotgun12 (Jul 19, 2005)

fsw1960,we go to cabelas every year great place at dundee cant wait till october i buy lots of shooting stuff.


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

What's that I hear?? The 5:00 whistle (ok, a little early, but it's Friday!).


We can continue this topic another day.

Later east side!! How late you ask... think about how long it will be before there is a Cabelas in Birch Run... that's how later!! :lol:


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Since I'm stuck at work on a Saturday (again) I get to jump on this one early!!


Go West Side!!!    



'Foul


----------



## slayer (Jun 1, 2002)

Oh no you dont your not gunna get me goin on this crap again today :lol: now get yer a$$ to work before i call your boss!!! :smile-mad Me i will be out scoutin  im outta here !!!!


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Funny thing is, my boss is a member here... but he doesn't know my log in name!!

Say it with me:

West side, West side, West side, West side....


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

*WEST SIDE!!*
Is in noon yet??
I might sneak over to FrEE$kMonT too Mike... AFTER wrk 0'course....


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

sfw1960 said:


> *WEST SIDE!!*
> Is in noon yet??
> I might sneak over to FrEE$kMonT too Mike... AFTER wrk 0'course....


Gimme a call at work if you have a minute... 616-394-6086


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

OOOps!:sad:
Sorry Mike , 
I missed your mssg. I just logged on for a second during break... I had a lot of new fixtures to build today & a lotta parts with a short cycle time , so consequently - I missed this until now (8:45).
(Did ya try it today?)

RAS


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Well, had to put in 2 cents. I think that Mt. pleasant would have been considered? Center of state, withing reach of both sides, right on U.S 27 (major north/south Hwy), and there's already a place that people drive there to spend millions a year on anyway :yikes: "come on pull that lever" cha ching :lol:


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Na, Walker's better!! Mt. Pleasent is too far from me to be practical...


----------



## gman (Oct 13, 2000)

I'd have to put a vote in for Grayling at the juncture of 127 and 75. Good spot for alot of travelers on both corridors and the area could use the monetary input. Right on Exit 252 ( I think) next to the truck stop. EZ off and on.


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Walker.... Walker... Walker... Walker... Walker...


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

:woohoo1: :woohoo1: :woohoo1: 
*Walker!!!!*


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

Birch Run isn't all that far from BPS is it? Maybe around an hour? Could be worse!


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Walker! Walker! Walker! Walker!

Where is the Bass Pro Shop anyway??


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

Auburn Hills (Great Lakes Crossings Mall)


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

RichP said:


> Auburn Hills (Great Lakes Crossings Mall)


Oh yeah, I remember seeing it there on the way to Lions and Pistons games. Na, still too far away!

Walker! Walker! Walker! Walker!


----------



## sasquatchpa (Jan 20, 2005)

There is a GM south of Flint and north of Saginaw, the same for dunhams, but those of us in between have no outdoor big box. There are a few pro shops nearby, but Birch Run needs a man store in the middle of a few hundred female stores. Maybe a cross between Cabelas and Hooters!


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

sasquatchpa said:


> There is a GM south of Flint and north of Saginaw, the same for dunhams, but those of us in between have no outdoor big box. There are a few pro shops nearby, but Birch Run needs a man store in the middle of a few hundred female stores. Maybe a cross between Cabelas and Hooters!


Yeah! Nice bait!!!


----------



## just me (May 15, 2005)

This was taken from the October issue of the Walker City News in the Master Plan Update section.


"The "old mall site" has been and will continue to be very attractive for a large-scale development project. At the present time, developers are preparing for a Cabela's retail center and a mixed use "village center" between I-96 and 4 Mile Road East of Walker Avenue".

FYI


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

just me said:


> This was taken from the October issue of the Walker City News in the Master Plan Update section.
> 
> 
> "The "old mall site" has been and will continue to be very attractive for a large-scale development project. At the present time, developers are preparing for a Cabela's retail center and a mixed use "village center" between I-96 and 4 Mile Road East of Walker Avenue".
> ...


Sweeeeeeet


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

WF....
That's

_*SsschWEEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:lol:

*_I'm almost ready for fishin' lessons...._*
*_


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

wuT n0W , aLL y0u NaySaYeRSzzzz???

I have let this thread REST for _almost_ two years....

So I thought I'd rub this under some birch run snouts....

:lol: :lol:  :lol: :lol: 

*Anybody want to say IT STILL AIN'T SO????










*Hmmmmm??

WALKER!! WALKER ! WALKER ! ! ! !


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Do I wanna say no? Heck yes I wanna say no just to get under your skin...

BUT, 


Bring em on!!!!


----------



## slayer (Jun 1, 2002)

Cabela's currently operates 19 retail locations and, in the remainder of 2007, plans to open seven additional new stores in Gonzales, La.; Hoffman Estates, Ill.; East Hartford, Conn.; Hammond, Ind.; Reno, Nev.; Post Falls, Idaho; and Lacey, Wash


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

slayer said:


> Cabela's currently operates 19 retail locations and, in the remainder of 2007, plans to open seven additional new stores in Gonzales, La.; Hoffman Estates, Ill.; East Hartford, Conn.; Hammond, Ind.; Reno, Nev.; Post Falls, Idaho; and Lacey, Wash


all those stores are slated to open this year i believe


----------



## eye terminator (Jan 26, 2006)

Heck all ya had to do is call the headguarters out in Sidney Nebraska and they would tell ya they have no plans on opening another store in Michigan at this time.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Walker is slated for a 2009 opening.

http://www.woodtv.com/Global/story.asp?s=6683431




> *The phasing will depend on Cabela's, which they hope to open in the fall of 2009.*


http://www.wzzm13.com/news/news_article.aspx?storyid=76937


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Red flags: 

No press release or quote from a named source at Cabela's. 

Letter of intent with a developer. Doesn't mean anything. 

Timelines 2 years away. No urgency.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

kroppe said:


> Red flags:
> 
> No press release or quote from a named source at Cabela's.
> 
> ...


:lol: :lol: :lol:

This thread will be here in 2009!


----------



## slayer (Jun 1, 2002)

The phasing will depend on Cabela's, which they (hope) to open in the fall of 2009. There is always "HOPE" All joking aside im pulling for you guys to get the store. Oh ya Birch Run is getting somthing from the west side A friggin Meijers  :woohoo1: :woohoo1: :lol:


----------

